
Ahead of Facebook I.P.O., a Skeptical Madison Ave. - mjfern
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/05/16/ahead-of-facebook-i-p-o-a-skeptical-madison-ave/?hp
======
officialchicken
Most of the NYC trading firms are 60 blocks south and at least 3 avenues east
of the advertising firms on Madison... physical and logistical proximity don't
matter though, traders are working on their strategies now.

All of this hype in the IPO only helps the pros profit - no advertiser or
marketer on Madison has 9ms access to the exchanges.

